# Recording audio (wav.) on DVD



## dt804a (Apr 13, 2006)

Can music (wav. files) be burned onto the regular DVD-R discs one purchases in stores?

Judging by capacity specs, I understand that DVDs may contain 5 music CDCs. In the interest of saving shelf space, I'd like to copy my CD collection onto DVD's. My MAC (OSX 10.3.9) seems to only allows data, not audio, to be recorded onto DVDs, and therefore I cannot do the transfer I want on my MAC. Is this an indication that audio cannot be recorded on DVDs at all, or is it just my MAC? 

In this connection: if music (in WAV format) can be burned onto DVDs, 

(i) How do I go about doing so? 
(ii) Do I lose quality, relative to my CDs? 
(iii) Will I be able to play the DVD disc I make on any computer or stand-alone DVD player?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how are you putting the cds into the mac? wav files are a standard windows audio type format, and are not really good quaity to begin with, and they are huge in size. most mac audio apps will read wav files no problem, but none will make them as default, many will if you tell then to. so i'm not really sure what it is you are tying to do. as far as burning them to dvds, put a blank dvd into your mac, it will mount it on the desktop, and then you can copy the wav files onto it. when you eject the dvd, the mac will then burn the dvd. now it is a dvd full of wav files that can be read in any computer. as far as playing them in dvd players, it will only work if the dvd player can read wav files, and i can't think of any that can. most of todays will read wma and mp3, but as far as wav, i've never seen it. but it should say in the manual of the dvd player what formats it supports. as far as quality, as i said before, wav is not that great, so they will not sound as good as a cd. as far as 'music dvds', i have never seen any. the best thing for you is to make sure your dvd player can read mp3 files. then using itunes, import all you cds onto your mac as mp3s (which is a setting in the preference under the itunes menu) for the best sound quaity, choose the highest bit rate that you can (see what the hightest the dvd player can read, then in itunes set it to that, but not higher; or if itunes doesn't go that high, set itunes to the highest it supports) then set itunes to burn mp3 cd/dvd. if you don't have that option, then click on data cd/dvd. now make a playlist, put all the songs you want on the dvd into the playlist. be sure to watch the size at the bottom (it will tell you how big the playlist is) don't go over 4.5gig. when you have the whole list done, click the round button in the upper right titled burn and follow the instructions. when its done, you'll have a dvd full of mp3s that can be played in any dvd player that supports mp3 files.


----------



## dt804a (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you for your comprehensive response.


----------

